# Airflow mock up



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2013)

I just picked up a frame and fork in gray original paint off ebay last week with blue accents (unique color combo, but about a 5-6 condition) and from what it appears, was a late model "no nose" judging by the wear on the frame (particulary on the underside behind the seat tube from the extended tank) and having a badge disallowing a streamline or snub nose tank.
I was getting impatient on finding the right core for some nice parts I have been holding on to.
So, I laid everything out on the floor and snapped a pic before putting it together.
I think once I find a no nose tank and paint it blue with a stainless or chrome insert, it will all come together, but as it stands, not as striking with the gray and chrome/aluminum... just not much contrast.
Anyway, I have to modify both the rack and guard (configured now for straight downtube) to fit so any thoughts on moving forward (or not)?
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

does it have a headbadge? I remember seeing multiple western flyers this color scheme.
Most likely it was a no nose.

Nick.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, original Shelby Flyer headbadge


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2013)

I like those colors......


----------



## El Roth (Feb 12, 2013)

Too much work..sell me the rack and chain guard =)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 12, 2013)

*If you were looking to make a Shelby Airflo the frame is Hiawatha .....*

Chris - great frame - cool odd color - BUT the frame tube from the headtube to the bottom bracket on a Shelby Airflo is always a straight tube - where as the same tube on a Hiawatha badged bicycle is curved as yours is -- this is just an FYI / observation on the big tank Airflo - I never paid that much attention to the No Nose version - maybe those had a curved bar down there -- ride vintage - Frank


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 12, 2013)

*Shelby*

Nice Looking Frame!!  Glad you like it.


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 12, 2013)

*My mockup...*

Have since added the rack...


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 12, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> Have since added the rack...View attachment 83882




Nice bike.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good Chris. Guess you aren't selling me those aluminum parts now for my girlfriends bike huh? I would definately say No nose bike by the curved downtube. The colors make me beleive it's a 1940 frame.....

Springer Tom, bike looks good also! Keep up the progress "Team Shelby". HAHA! I love being a Shelby president. HA!!

Oh, and no Shawn the "Team Shelby" shirts are not made yet. I have been working overtime. Havn't had a chance to finish the artwork. Have 3 other shirts i'm designing also. Perfection takes time. Ask the Schwinn fans. 70+ years on the same cantilever frame with only minor changes here and there. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Team Shelby!!!!!!


----------



## marshalmike (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the gray and blue is cool.  I've mentioned this before, but I still can't buy the straight downtube "always" being Shelby.  My Arrow has a straight frame, and it was a crusty barn fresh bike when purchased at a farm auction by the previous elderly owner.  I had another similar bike 25 years ago. When I disassembled the current bike, it had Shelby stem, but it is a Hiawatha bike.  Chrome fluted fenders, rack, and big chainguard, and egg taillight! Perhaps there was a dealer in Central Illinois that sold them like this, because I bought both bikes within 75 miles of each other...although 20 some years apart.  Just saying...   I will post pics soon, bike is assembled, just waiting on the saddle and pedals to be done.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hiawatha No nose...... Very cool colors on frame and aluminum parts going to be a great build. As for the difference on the curve on frame...Sorry.... it is a fact that the Shelby is straight and Hiawatha is curved and both built in the same place. These bikes had all different kinds of parts put on them when they ran out of what was regularly installed.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2013)

Well here is a thread with LOTS of Shelbys that I posted up pictures on. Check here for detailed pictures of many bikes to give you an idea of frame configurations.    http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34898-Shelby-airflow-paint-scheme


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful bikes!!


1918 Ranger


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Nice bike.




You must have missed my Red Jaguar......


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2013)

Springer Tom said:


> You must have missed my Red Jaguar......




Yup, I think that was us.


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Yup, I think that was us.




It's on the Schwinn section, "show your cantilever"......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2013)

*Team Shelby*

I appreciate the comments and nice mock up Tom.

This gray (looks darker in person) and blue frame and fork is a bit of an oddball for a 1941 issue, in fact, the only Shelby produced bicycle in this color combo I have seen... additionally this paint contrast, particularly on the forks is the only one I have seen with this frame (all others had triangle darts).
I am very confident it is a '41 with the Saf-T decal on the seat tube and also was the first year to introduce this fork dart.
I am also confident that this bicycle had a no-nose tank consistent by the wear on the frame and having a headbadge, also that it was never a Hiawatha just because it had a curved downtube as the Shelby Flyer headbadge has original rivets and there is no shadowing from having a different badge previously.
There are references that no nose models have been produced with both straight and curved downtubes.

So...it is an airflo as are all Shelby prewar ballon tire bicycles are airflos (although the moniker airflo was been generalized to refer to the speedline series).

It is true that snub nose big tanks used curved downtubes as it is long nosed big tanks used straight downtubes, however, Shelby badged curved downtubes as their own (apart from Gambles distribution of Hiawatha) and I happen to have two examples with this being one of them.

So this bicycle will be a valuable bastard compilation at the end of the line for this frame, but consistent with 1941 as Shelby used up remaining parts inventory to fulfill specific retail models or by grabbing whatever part in the barrel was available...whichever theory you believe in.
Anybody got a no nose tank for sale?

Chris


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 13, 2013)

Bastard compilation???????Hey,  I resemble that remark........:eek:


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 13, 2013)

*No Nose*

Chris is correct in thinking this frame is a '41.  I owned this particular frame/fork combo for many years and can verify that it is original paint and originally badged with the Speedline type fender badge on the headtube.  The Saf-t bike decal on the seat tube is also original to that frame.  No tank was on this bike when I purchased it, but as Chris states, the wear on the frame does resemble that of a No nose.  

     Contrary to many peoples beliefs, No Nose and Speedline Shelby bikes could be purchased with either straight or curved tube frames.  It just depended on whether the bike assembler ran out of one or the other that day.  The majority of the Speedlines  and No Noses had straight frames and Arrows had curved frames, but not all.  Having been born, raised and still residing in Shelby after 46 years, I have had the opportunity to speak to several of the former Shelby Cycle employees, and they used what was available on any given day in order to finish the bike.  

     Hopefully I haven't offended anyone and I hope you enjoy that frame Chris.  

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 13, 2013)

blasterracing said:


> Chris is correct in thinking this frame is a '41.  I owned this particular frame/fork combo for many years and can verify that it is original paint and originally badged with the Speedline type fender badge on the headtube.  The Saf-t bike decal on the seat tube is also original to that frame.  No tank was on this bike when I purchased it, but as Chris states, the wear on the frame does resemble that of a No nose.
> 
> Contrary to many peoples beliefs, No Nose and Speedline Shelby bikes could be purchased with either straight or curved tube frames.  It just depended on whether the bike assembler ran out of one or the other that day.  The majority of the Speedlines  and No Noses had straight frames and Arrows had curved frames, but not all.  Having been born, raised and still residing in Shelby after 46 years, I have had the opportunity to speak to several of the former Shelby Cycle employees, and they used what was available on any given day in order to finish the bike.
> 
> ...




I wish i could of said it that way....LOL.... Very well said and that is what i meant......


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 13, 2013)

*Nonose*

You said it fine.  I wasn't trying to correct anything you said.  I hope all is well with you.

Take Care,
TIM







poolboy1 said:


> I wish i could of said it that way....LOL.... Very well said and that is what i meant......


----------

